# Any Info For This Kama



## oldwatch59 (Mar 20, 2006)

Recently got this watch, it runs very well after COA, the movement looks like a high end piece with Genevan strip finishing on bridges. Knowing nothing about it except for it's a Russan timepiece made about 50 years ago according to the seller. Thanks for any infomation.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Did a google and found this which appears to indicate that they were made by the firm that now makes Vostok`s











> Enterprise:
> 
> Chistopol Watch Factory
> 
> ...


compiled by Michael 'Chascomm' Abraham

Nice watch BTW


----------



## oldwatch59 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you mach. It's really a good watch that keeps time as good as my Rolex 16233, and I paid it only for about 37 pounds including an overhaul.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I notice that it has a 1st MWF movement







. In fact, the whole watch looks 1st MWF.

Still - there was a lot of interbreeding  .


----------

